# Sound won't work on my Dell inspiron 6000 after everything I tired!



## pleasehelpmeee

Well I recently reformatted my Dell inspiron laptop. I reinstalled the sound driver, checked the device manager, made sure it wasn't mute (lol), tried using headphones connected to the laptop (no sound with headphones on), and it still doesn't work!

Any help with this?  My friend told me it might have to do with some chipset or the BIOS, but I don't know anything about that stuff. If you guys could help me it'd be greatly appreciated! 

THANKS!


----------



## lubo4444

Maybe you tried but did you try to get the latest update for your sound driver from internet?


----------



## jdbennet

XP SP3 breaks sound, and XP SP2 needs a hotfix.

That was the case with my dimension e510. You need  to apply SP2, then the HD Audio Hotfix (i think the sound driver on dell support includes this) , then SP3


----------



## pleasehelpmeee

jdbennet said:


> XP SP3 breaks sound, and XP SP2 needs a hotfix.
> 
> That was the case with my dimension e510. You need  to apply SP2, then the HD Audio Hotfix (i think the sound driver on dell support includes this) , then SP3



SP2 = Service pack 2?

sorry mind if you elaborate a bit, I don't know too much about computers ><


----------



## pleasehelpmeee

What do you mean by apply sp2 What if I already have it? Just need the hotfix?


----------



## jdbennet

yeah, thats if your machine has the intel integrated sound, like my dell

basically go here

http://support.euro.dell.com/support/index.aspx

go into drivers and downloads and type in your service tag (black sticker) or let it scan your machine.  It will list all the drivers for it. Download the drivers that apply, particuarly the chipset drivers and sound drivers. For integrated sound, install the chipset drivers first, reboot, then install the sound drivers.


----------



## pleasehelpmeee

jdbennet said:


> yeah, thats if your machine has the intel integrated sound, like my dell
> 
> basically go here
> 
> http://support.euro.dell.com/support/index.aspx
> 
> go into drivers and downloads and type in your service tag (black sticker) or let it scan your machine.  It will list all the drivers for it. Download the drivers that apply, particuarly the chipset drivers and sound drivers. For integrated sound, install the chipset drivers first, reboot, then install the sound drivers.




Yea I've already downloaded all those drivers that apply already =/ but no luck...


----------

